# Making shooting sticks



## daruoho (Sep 28, 2006)

Someone once poster a thing on how to make your own Shooting sticks does anyone know how I can find it?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

After buying my Predator Sniper Stix I realized I could have made them for less. If you go to www.varmintal.com he shows how to make some. You could make them out of wood dowels, aluminum arrow shafts, driveway markers-anything tall enough and sturdy. I would make sure you cover the crook where your gun sits in something like rubber or cloth so you don't scratch up the wood on your gun.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... cks#156489


----------



## badlander (Dec 15, 2006)

I made mine out of the Fiberglass tent poles. They are the ones that fold up with the bungy cords inside. I use 3 lengths per side and tie them together with nylon string and then tape them together. And use rubber bands to hold them. They can be from 1 foot to 2 feet and 3 feet high and you just set the height when you get to your stand.


----------



## stainless (Dec 2, 2005)

I made a set out of some old ski poles. removed the handles and the little round things on the bottom, drilled holes in each one and bolted them together with washers between them. I also wrapped them in camo wrap. Light, quiet and alot of height adjustment


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

The cheapest way to make them is with 3/8-5/8 hardwood dowels from the local hardwar store (2.50$) and some castration bands from the feed store (1.50$) the total investment is less than 5$ and you won't be afraid to lose them, they are sturdy, and you always can upgrade later.

paige


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Still other guys have used Fiberglass Electric Fence Posts held together with the Castration Bands, with gas line hose over the top above the pivot point to rest the forend in.

Larry


----------



## Danro (Jul 16, 2006)

I made a pair from 2 practice arrows. I cut them about a foot and a half and tied them with an elastic cord kinda about six inches from the top. Then I taped over the elastic cord with marking flourescent tape. They'll stay open with a gun in between them and close as soon as you take it out. Kind of primitive but it sure does get the job done.


----------



## rednek (Dec 29, 2006)

here is one the cheapest ways.... go in the back yard get 2 sticks and some fishing string and tie the string towards the top and there you go redneks cheap shooting sticks


----------

